# Friday Pixs



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ok .....Ill kick it off this week.

Galveston Strand, After hours.
And some Boliver Birds


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A couple weeks ago at Death Valley. Both my kids and all my money going to LSU.:help:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

*In my spare time over the last couple of weeks*

been working on this. Oh yeah, WG I managed to scrape up a couple more trout this week also. BOOYAH!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1) 80 degrees last Saturday on the Frio
2)Black Buck and his Girls
3) Noisy Woodpecker
4)You can't see Me !!!!
5)Spotted Fallow


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Pics*

A few from my phone.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pics*

1. My 4 year old in the hospital after having tonsils removed 2 weeks ago
2. My girls and niece at Christmas parade in Orange last weekend
3. The fire trucks are loud
4. My girls at parade
5. Puddin' face
6. Our lights this year


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

R-25 in .308
Pug
Game cam pic


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Steer pics
Our toy rat terrier Tinker
Cruise pics


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WHAT THE H**L IS THAT!!!!!!!!!
Dont think i would be in them woods after dark now.



wickedinhere said:


> R-25 in .308
> Pug
> Game cam pic


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

stargazer said:


> WHAT THE H**L IS THAT!!!!!!!!!
> Dont think i would be in them woods after dark now.


X2


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

In normangee

****
Pig
Managed to find the only mud hole in a drought
Encanca Well head
Power Nap


----------



## outdooroddities (Dec 11, 2009)

1) Boat has a Wine Holder (according to wife)
2) Albino Peacock


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Kids at night on the dock with a net

Various others :smile:

Anchor Boy is back!


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

Did anyone notice the guy standing behind that scary thing in the woods? He smiling.. it that a fake picture or what??????


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Daybreak

Chuck action shot

Laughter in the woods


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

OH now, why did ya say that for. I was waiting to see how many Alien rumors would get started...:slimer:



hookedwife said:


> Did anyone notice the guy standing behind that scary thing in the woods? He smiling.. it that a fake picture or what??????


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Couple drawings I picked up off a lil old man in Baybrook mall about 20 years ago. E.J. Swindler was his name.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Old Pic*

Old picture


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*friday*

1. Getting some work in, this time of year we enjoy having an indoor facility.

2. Sunrise on the south shoreline of EGB.

3. View of Rice from my doctor's office.

4. My baby girl Tuesday night after her Christmas program.

5. Conference on the mound.

6. About to unload.

Z


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Old picture


THAT IS OUT OF CONTROL


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Old picture


holy ****..did u have to use a wide angle lens to get all of them in there?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Kemah boardwalk last weekend










Kids decorated the dog last night


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Kimber, our GSP, snoozing under the Christmas tree










Had to GPS the San Antonio River three times in one day, might as well enjoy the scenery










Recent trip to Fredericksburg =)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Gent 2 pens*

KOA and Spalted Maple


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

*Catholic Church*

Catholic Church in Hebbronville where my FIL's funeral service was held last weekend.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

a few from work the past week or two

1) grouchy green tree python didn't want us to move him out of his cage for a chameleon
2) i gave a guinea pig a hairdo.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Friday Pics*

1. My niece that was born right before Thanksgiving (she loves me...a lot!)

2. Super sweet '66 Chevy II (I FINALLY uploaded the pics from the Super Chevy Show in October)

3. Love the paint job on this 2 door hard top


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> been working on this. Oh yeah, WG I managed to scrape up a couple more trout this week also. BOOYAH!


LOL!!! Well, thanks for putting the deck up for me so we'll have a place for the fish fry - looks great! . . . I was "so" happy when my deck was finished. . . wg


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Foggy sunrise*

Took this at Choke Canyon several weeks ago. Clear as could be below 6'.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Last weekend in Marshall Texas*

76 degrees when we got there and 46 when we left about 4 hrs


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Looking out my back door this A.M.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Out on the boat.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Jimmy Buffett this past Monday night at Toyota Center....very laid back crowd. Good show, though!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My youngest (7) shot his first deer earlier this year. Then shot his first pig that same afternoon.

1. First deer
2. Headed down the sendero
3. Riding back to camp sitting on my deer
4. Me and Dad
5. First pig


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

My Christmas crew...


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

my 1911


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

This past weekend, I was Santa again in our neighborhood. Last year, my grandbaby, Kali, was petrified. This year not so much, she still wouldn't sit on my lap, though. Maybe next year!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thought I would post one more. Just took this about 5 min. ago in the yard. Guess there is a doe in heat near here.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*E Gbay*

.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

The conditions have been less than stellar, so we decided to take advantage of the solid winds and swell. We ended up kite boarding from JP Luby Park to Port Aransas. It was a fun 18 mile run!


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

1. Sunset Chocolate Bayou
2. The one that got away
3. Tucker - Wide open, at full speed
4. Sunset
5. First flounder


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Santa and the Wide Open Throttle elves getting the presents ready for Christmas morning. Come see them tonight at the Concert Pub on Richmond 7-10pm


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

AWESOME waverider!!!

swifty


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

MEGABITE said:


> Santa and the Wide Open Throttle elves getting the presents ready for Christmas morning. Come see them tonight at the Concert Pub on Richmond 7-10pm


That's good...but them 2 with the drill and hammer need to go clean stalls! 

One of the meals Rainey makes large amounts of for us...carrots, potatoes and Italian sausage under the sauerkraut! This is the kids platter (No spices)...DUDE! :smile:

The original wading boot

Walker...swim team member taking "Best of the Best" last weekend!

Running cold!

Knot mine...I dont keep reds! :smile:

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Little farts ran out on the deck to air out before their bath! Hey...it's Sargent!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Is that a beer?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool pics Guys. Waverrider I really like the second one.



waverider said:


> The conditions have been less than stellar, so we decided to take advantage of the solid winds and swell. We ended up kite boarding from JP Luby Park to Port Aransas. It was a fun 18 mile run!


MEGABITE, that is awesome, LOL. Never look at them guy the same from now on.



MEGABITE said:


> Santa and the Wide Open Throttle elves getting the presents ready for Christmas morning. Come see them tonight at the Concert Pub on Richmond 7-10pm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Harbor, I always enjoy your post, The last one is good for blackmail later dont ya know, LOL.



Harbormaster said:


> That's good...but them 2 with the drill and hammer need to go clean stalls!
> 
> One of the meals Rainey makes large amounts of for us...carrots, potatoes and Italian sausage under the sauerkraut! This is the kids platter (No spices)...DUDE! :smile:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. My father n law made me some stickers of my Dad, thats an actual pic of him sitting on a drift log at the mouth of the Brazos fishing.
2. My Mom made me some poker cards with a pic of me and Dad on them.
3. Us loaded with Toys for the 2010 Toy Run to Port O'Conner
4. Us at Port O'Conner to offload the toys.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Where is that, i go through there all the time and i've never seen it!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

DC, post that picture of your son up. Come on!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> Where is that, i go through there all the time and i've never seen it!


The Inn at Clarks


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

A few 60-90lb pigs over Thanksgiving weekend...


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Correction!*



redash8 said:


> 1. My niece that was born right before Thanksgiving (she loves me...a lot!)
> 
> 2. Super sweet '66 Chevy II (I FINALLY uploaded the pics from the Super Chevy Show in October)
> 
> 3. Love the paint job on this 2 door hard top


^^Correction: 2 door sedan. What kind of a Chevy lover am I????hwell:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> The Inn at Clarks


Sorry, i meant the church in Hebronville! Thanks for the pic though and good onya for the toy run!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

stargazer said:


> Harbor, I always enjoy your post, The last one is good for blackmail later dont ya know, LOL.


Nah! Almost daily...I pray Sargent and East Matagorda Bay have the same meaning and memories for them as Sea Isle and West Bay had for us in the fifties and sixties! 

God Bless our Uncle Ju (Whitecap) :smile:


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*20 miles west of the flatland*

Dove food plot from a few years ago.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Great pics everybody.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Went to the shop to some poly resin pouring. While waiting for some to set I was just messing around and came up with these. Made out of scrap material and my last gold Polaris kit. I had 2 308 cartridges that I had drilled with the wrong bit so I made use of them.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

joes crab shack rebuilds at pier 19 , happy now,,,, lmao


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Took these pics a few weeks ago of my son

Thinking of using one for a Christmas gift for my 80 year old folks

1 2 or 3 ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

2 but crop the left side some.


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

24Buds said:


> THAT IS OUT OF CONTROL


"Boys - I think we got us one of those "infestation" thingys"


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Friday`s pics, my favorite time of the week. Really nice pictures this week.


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

*THANKS GANG*

As usual - being out of the State - I look forward to this post every week!

keep 'em coming


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> THAT IS OUT OF CONTROL


 quit salivating :work:  :slimer:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish- 
1. I was 50 yrs younger,
2. I wasn' t happily married


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

what I meant is, your son is wonderful- and I can see the likeness to you! What a great family you must be! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Old picture


State Biologist once told something he knew for certain about Feral Hogs.
"A Feral hog will have a litter of 10, and 12 will live"!


----------

